# Free Virus Software



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Kapersky or Bitdefender??
I have been using AVG Pro?, time to renew and fed up with the constant popups (4 or 5 per day) to renew. Running windows 7 and don't need all the bells and whistles AVG Pro has. Looking for experience with the above providers.
Thanks


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I've been happy with Avast! Free.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Nevada said:


> I've been happy with Avast! Free.


Me too.

AdAware Plus handles the popup ads, and Ghostery handles tracking cookies.
I also like Malwarebytes for virus scanning


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Avast was my first thought, but they bought AVG and I need a little cooling off period.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Not to steal the thread, but what is the advantage of Avast Premium ($19.99) since I do run the free one now?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Micheal said:


> Not to steal the thread, but what is the advantage of Avast Premium ($19.99) since I do run the free one now?


It's not a bad thing. For example, it automatically updates applications, where the free one is manual. It will also scan for driver updates. I think it also includes a VPN service. But I can live without it.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

I kind of like Malwarebytes. 

I tried Bit Defender and it seemed to overload my old lap top that is running Windows 7.

I also tried Avast a while back, but can't remember why I abandoned it.


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

Kaspersky is written, and sold, by a Russian sponsored hacking group. 

Avast is fine, just remember that free security software is worth every penny.

Jeff


----------



## JohnP (Sep 1, 2010)

run a linux OS


----------



## lucasbrown (Apr 11, 2020)

I think if you are looking for free antivirus than none is better then avast.


----------

